# Need help on hackney cross purchase



## Susan (Jul 26, 2004)

Hi everyone -- this is the first time I've been on the pony board. I have 3 A mini geldings now and I'm thinking of adding a 17 yr. old, 13.2 hand hackney/paso fino cross gelding to my little herd. He is very sweet and laid back and looks beautiful even for his age. My 12 yr old and 7 yr old would ride him on trails and he'd just be our pet -- no showing or anything fancy. I'm thinking of keeping him in with our minis (separate stall and common turnout). He currently eats straight alfalfa with supplements, but our minis are on oat/alfalfa pellets and orchard grass. Do you think I could change him over to the same pellets as the minis to make feeding simpler or do ponies not eat pellets? I've only had minis and don't have experience with riding or full sized horses/ponies.

Do you guys think this situation would work for us? We're on a 1/2 acre in an urban setting, so no pasture, but a turnout and nearby trails.

BTW, I'm pursuing the hackney cross because I liked him when I met him and he's a _good buy _(as he's older) for just a family play horse. He's supposed to be sound, but little is known of his background. I think the girl that owns him pretty much rescued him from a neglectful owner and nursed him back to health (he was skin and bones a year ago).

I really like this pony, but need your guys' thoughts on the idea.






Thanks much!

Susan


----------



## USMCshamusmom (Jul 26, 2004)

I don't know any reason feeding the same feeds would not work out so long as the change was made gradually and you keep an eye on his weight/health. An older horse sometimes has need of supplements or more easily digestable feed, though at 17 a pony is just middle aged these days! If you are not sure of his health and appropriateness, you could have your vet or a trusted friend with lots of lameness and soundness knowlege come with you to look at him one last time. It would be worth saving heartbreak to have to pay a fee to do this. If you have not handled him a lot and are sure of his manners and behavior, maybe just handle him a couple more times to be sure, or have someone else who has loads of riding and training/ horse buying experience go with you?

I have put ponies in lots or pasture with minis before, but never mixed a full size horse with minis...13 hands and up) too much liklihood of injuries due to kicks, etc with little skulls,jaws,eyes and bones right at the perfect height for maximum impact. That said, if you find he is in good health and gentle and easy to handle, go ahead and get him. There are older horses worth their weight in gold out there. he could still give you 10 years or more of good family fun if he is the right one!


----------



## Susan (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks so much for your response! I have another question. right now I'm set up for minis and have 3' above ground pipe stalls and 4' chain link with posts anchored in cement. There is also a side of our corral that is our 8' perimeter fence. Do you think that a 13.2 17 yr. old gelding would try to jump the 3 or 4' fences? Would I have to redo the pipe stalls and chain link to bring this guy in?

Thanks for helping!

Susan


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jul 28, 2004)

I had my Welsh Sec B mare out with all my minis (she grew up with them) and before them, her foster mother, who was my last Arab, who was 14.2hh. I would definitely not recommend this mix under most circumstances but, with common sense and the right horses, it can work. For a start all yours are geldings, which are usually the most sensible of horses. I see no reason why 13,2hh would try to jump the fence, my Welsh only did once, and then she was being chased by an over attentive colt!!



I would be sure of your facts, sure of your horses, and then I would go for it. You must have a good feel about this, from the way you are talking, and this old gentleman will be getting a wonderful home for his twilight years. He's probably just waiting for a chance to prove himself to you. Give it to him and have fun.


----------

